# Fresh Pineapple



## applecruncher (Dec 20, 2015)

Kroger had whole fresh pineapples on sale 99¢ each. Good price - usually about $3 - $4 each.

Biggest challenge is cutting it up without wasting too much. You need a big, sharp knife to cut the top and bottom off - BE CAREFUL! Then cut the sides and the little brown eyelets. Next, cut in 4 pieces, and cut out the bitter core (I use a smaller knife for this). 

But it's worth the work. YUM! So tasty and healthy. Breakfast for the next 4 - 5 days!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Kroger had whole fresh pineapples on sale 99 cents each.  Good price - usually about $3 - $4 each.
> 
> Biggest challenge is cutting it up without wasting.  then you have to cut the middle part, which is bitter. Then make sure all the little brown pieces are cut off the outside.
> 
> But it's worth the work.  YUM! So tasty and healthy. Breakfast for the next 4 - 5 days!


We do love 'em too.  We cut them into small pieces and refrigerate them then at night when you wake up and want something cold and juicy, they are the answer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the tip AC, we usually buy at least one when they're on sale at Krogers for $1.  My husband always does the honors on cutting it up into cubes and putting it in a tupperware container so we can snack on it without too much muss or fuss.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 20, 2015)

Pineapple :yuk::yuk: For me I'm allergic to it brings me out in hives I can smell it a mile away when I walk into shops ...We don't see it much here in the dry part of of Aus ..They are  grown in Queesland where we go for a holiday in winter, where you can buy a huge one for $3


----------



## imp (Dec 20, 2015)

*My Favorite Use for Fresh Pineapples*

Kadee, I wonder if Pineapple Wine would affect you? At 99 cents apiece, delicious wine can be made for under $ 5 a gallon; 3 or 4 good-sized fruits are plenty to make a gallon, 2 will do, but the really fruity, heavy wines we like need more. The second big bottle from the right is pineapple, 3 gallons fermenting.   imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 20, 2015)

We usually get pineapples for £1 at our supermarket.  I learned to be a pro at cutting them when we lived in Uganda.  We probably ate about 3 every week.  The cost was the equivalent of about 30 cents each.

Thais are big on adding pineapple to their hot dishes.  We haven't bought a whole fresh pineapple as we don't have the proper knives for it or a cutting board as we're not doing any cooking here.  So we buy them cut up already.


----------

